# Thomas Coopers Premium Selection Sparkling Ale



## Thylacoleo (27/6/09)

Hi,

I'm thinking about doing a Sparkling Ale for my third brew, and adding some extra hops. I'm considering going with PoR (if I'm not mistaken, this is the hops used in the original), so what would be the best method for introducing the hops to brew and how do I avoid adding too much hoppy goodness?

Also, does anyone here know where I could find brew cans from the "Thomas Cooper Premium Selection" in Adelaide?

Thanks,
James.


----------



## whitegoose (27/6/09)

Thylacoleo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking about doing a Sparkling Ale for my third brew, and adding some extra hops. I'm considering going with PoR (if I'm not mistaken, this is the hops used in the original), so what would be the best method for introducing the hops to brew and how do I avoid adding too much hoppy goodness?
> 
> ...


I think the coopers sparkling ale kit is quite bitter already - if you were going to add PoR I'd say a small additon at @20 maybe... PoR can be a bit full on if it's introduced too late.


----------



## The Big Burper (27/6/09)

T,

I agree with wg. 

It is best to try out a can using the method recommended
by the manufacturer. Then you can tweak it on the next brew, if needs be.

Some kits, especially Morgans, are damn good without any extra malt
or hops. 

cheers
BB.


----------



## buttersd70 (27/6/09)

The Big Burper said:


> T,
> 
> I agree with wg.
> 
> ...


I would normally agree fully with this....but not in this particular case. The recipe for the sparkling, recommended by coopers, exactly to their specs, is one that I did a long time ago....now I'm not a fan of bitter beers, I prefer lightly hopped beers. But the coopers kit brewed to the recipe on the coopers website was cloyingly sweet. Way too much malt for the bitterness of the tin. WG is correct in saying that it's a fairly bitter tin; it is. But the coopers recipe calls for a hell of a lot of malt in addition to the tin, which cuts through that bitterness, and then some. IMO, a 15-20 min addition of hops would be bang on right if the rest of the recipe was followed as written.


(butters scurries of trembling into a corner to put on his tinfoil hat, because telling someone that it won't be bitter enough is a totally alien concept for him.......)


----------



## mattcarty (27/6/09)

Thylacoleo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Also, does anyone here know where I could find brew cans from the "Thomas Cooper Premium Selection" in Adelaide?
> 
> ...



Brewmaker Home Brewing in Holden Hill have the thomas cooper selection and from memory they stock the sparkling ale. see link for location

assuming you've already considered it but just in cse, would suggest re-culturing the sparkling yeast from a couple of sparks bottles and using that in the brew.

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?hl=en&i...7481&li=lmd


cheers
carty


----------



## JaffaMan (27/6/09)

I done "coopers" recipe for this kit about 2 months ago, and yes very malty.
I probably wouldent use as much malt as it says on the back of the can, thats if I was adding hops.


----------



## AussieJosh (27/6/09)

Brewmaker at Holden Hill on north east road has i made it about 6 weeks ago and its AMAZING! much like the original! the guys there are really nice to! i made it as per instruction.


----------



## Brewman_ (27/6/09)

This is a great kit that I have done before. And yes it was a little on the malty side compared to the commercial item, but I preferred the more malt. So it is up to your personal taste. With my last attempt I added 12g of challeger hops which was OK. I also had the brew judged and the only comment was that it was a little too malty for style. No faults.

I am about to do this again. And to anwser the orignial question about hop additions what I will do is leave the kit with the reccommended malt / fermentables additions and add two hop tea bags. Steap 12g of Galaxy pellets with the start of the brew and then dry hop 12g of Pilgrim at racking, (If you rack), or otherwise 2 days before fermentaion is complete.

I know this is not completely in stlye with the Sparkling Ale, but this is my taste preference based on using this hop combo and having done this kit before.

Steve


----------



## Thylacoleo (28/6/09)

> Brewmaker Home Brewing in Holden Hill have the thomas cooper selection and from memory they stock the sparkling ale.



Thanks for that, I'll try and get up there Monday to pick some up. I've had trouble getting hits with google, and Coopers doesn't have a stockist list, so that tip is very helpful.



> It is best to try out a can using the method recommended by the manufacturer.



This is probably a good idea, but I do like a hoppy beer. The general feel seems to be the manufacturer recipe is close, but perhaps a bit sweet. I may not end up adding extra hops and instead just follow the Coopers recipe... I suppose I'll decide when I'm in the store  (note: I'm pretty indecisive, so a last minute decision is pretty much certain).



> would suggest re-culturing the sparkling yeast from a couple of sparks bottles and using that in the brew.



I was going to re-culture some yeast from the Pale for two reasons. Mainly, it's what I've got handy at the moment, but I've also heard it can be difficult to re-culture from the Sparkling due to the higher alcohol content. If Coopers use two different strains for the two beers, then I'll have a go at the Sparkling culture. A lot of homebrewers aim to produce beer better than what is available at the bottle shop, but since I'm still new to the game I'm aiming to replicate beers I already enjoy.

Cheers,
James.


----------



## buttersd70 (28/6/09)

It's the same yeast in both beers. Also in the dark and the stout.


----------



## Thylacoleo (28/6/09)

buttersd70 said:


> It's the same yeast in both beers. Also in the dark and the stout.



Thanks for confirming that


----------



## Wisey (28/6/09)

Thylacoleo said:


> A lot of homebrewers aim to produce beer better than what is available at the bottle shop, but since I'm still new to the game I'm aiming to replicate beers I already enjoy.
> 
> Cheers,
> James.




I agree.... Im in the same boat


----------



## Hop Me (28/6/09)

Thylacoleo said:


> Thanks for that, I'll try and get up there Monday to pick some up. I've had trouble getting hits with google, and Coopers doesn't have a stockist list, so that tip is very helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've just ventured into the reculturing thing and started out with CSA. I used the dregs of 3 long necks. I didn't think it was going to work, but on day 2, a bit of foam started and now at days three, I've got a good, healthy krausen working. Should be good. Dave


----------



## manticle (28/6/09)

Thylacoleo said:


> A lot of homebrewers aim to produce beer better than what is available at the bottle shop, but since I'm still new to the game I'm aiming to replicate beers I already enjoy.
> 
> Cheers,
> James.



Not necessarily better. There are some amazing, commercially available beers out there.

I think "more suited to their taste" is a better descriptor. With good homebrew, once you know what you are doing, you can tailor it to make a product that isn't available commercially (and that will be far better than average mass produced swill). Emulating or even just being inspired by your favourites is a good thing. Just make sure you keep tasting different beers and expanding your experience and palate.


----------



## Thylacoleo (29/6/09)

Hi All,

I've just returned home with my can of sparkling ale and can of malt extract. When I inquired about the hops, the kind gentleman at Brewmaker informed me of the hop shortage and although now over, they were yet to receive any PoR. He also agreed that perhaps sticking to the recipe for the first run is a good idea.

Thanks for all the help,
James.

P.S. - You can rest assured I'll continue tasting different beers and expanding my palate, I often visit different bottle-shops looking for something new to me (The Vintage Cellars in the Central Markets has a nice range, btw), as well as seek out beer themed pubs like the Belgian Beer Cafe Oostende.


----------

